# Suche neue Spieler für meine Corp in EVE:)



## memphis@Mg (15. Februar 2009)

*Suche neue Spieler für meine Corp in EVE*

Der 23.12 soll ein unvergessener tag in den Geschichtsbüchern werden, den heute hat sich ein wackerer junger mann dazu berufen gefühlt etwas neues, etwas einzigartiges in der welt von eve zu erschaffen eine Corperation die einzigartig werden soll, wenn DU ein teil davon werden möchtest dann lese weiter

​



*Beschreibung UNITED FORCES OF LIBERTY:

Du bist neu in EVE, hast schon die ein oder andere Mission geflogen, hast den einen oder anderen Asteroiden ausgebeutet und deine ersten Isk verdient?!!
Und suchst nun eine Corporation die dir Gemeinschaft, Zusammenhalt (aber auch die Freiheit mal dein eigenes Ding durch zuziehen) und die daraus sich bildende Einheit bietet? Dann trete der UNITED FORCES OF LIBERTY Corporation bei und werde Teil einer starken sich neu Aufbauenden Gemeinschaft von Minern, Producer, Forschern, Händlern und Missionrunern !

Bei uns wirst du nie im Stich gelassen, solange du auch bereit bist alles stehen und liegen zu lassen um einer Kameradin bzw einem Kamerad zu helfen!


Wir bieten:

Eine starke Gemeinschaft, Hilfe bei allem was du machst und bei deinen Probleme, Freundschaft, gemeinsame Aktionen wie Minern, Missionen, Corp-Events usw!

Wir sind erst eine frisch ins lebengerufene corp und somit stecken wir noch in den Kinderschuhen!
Doch DU kannst ein Teil von uns werden und mit uns zusammen deinen beitrag leisten das wir dieses Kinderschuhe verlassen und uns Festigen!

Du bietest:

Du bist mindesten 18 Jahre alt, spielst EVE schon 1 bis 2 Monate, bist kein Pirat, beherrschst deutsche Schrift und Sprache, hast gute Umgangsformen, bist freundlich und schaust nicht auf Spieler herab die Neu sind bzw nicht sofort verstehen was du meinst!

Voraussetzungen:

Du akzeptierst eine 2 bis 3 wöchige Probezeit um herauszufinden ob du zu uns passt und bist öfters im Spiel.
(Wenn du dich gut einbringst und wir das Gefühl haben hier die/den Richtige/Richtigen vor uns zu haben sinkt die Probezeit natürlich und du wirst schneller aufgenommen!) 
* 



Bei Interesse:

* Ansprechpartner Ingame :

**- MemphisAF* (Chef ) (PN auch hier Möglich)

Oder du meldest dich Ingame im Public-channel: *-UFL- Public*


----------



## memphis@Mg (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche neue Spieler für meine Corp in EVE*

schups


----------



## memphis@Mg (2. März 2009)

*AW: Suche neue Spieler für meine Corp in EVE*

und hoch


----------

